# Soom oil pastel art I did today! wOOt!



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

And I did this about a month ago:










I was doing my computer class... and me students tend to get on with thier work... so me did some art while waiting to be asked for support :mrgreen:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Could you please tell me about this one Em? Does it represent a feeling or is just random?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey BB, havent seen you for a while.

They all started out random then I blend into them to make something I relate too. It's an grey tick, normally a tick would be positive due to school work... although it's surrounded by darkness. This tick is actually white, it's cut through the darkness and flowing it downwards to the lower right corner. Notice the begining of the tick from the upper right corner, it's strong and postive... has it comes out of the form of a tick, it begins to flow like water to guide the darkness outwards.

You doing well BB?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the depth ,I feel I want to go into the pictures and fit in to the symetry in my mind ,its very multidimensional.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Spank you :mrgreen:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Spirit said:


> I like the depth .


Deep, lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on your definition of depth I ghess.........we all see art in differant ways Black box.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


>


i like both of these the colours and shapes are nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry Em, I really do like the work, I just feel all out at sea at the mo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

No worries... feel better sooooon OKies? =)


----------

